# SOG questions



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

I fitted my SOG unit last weekend. I have two questions:

1) The pressure relesae valve as remove and a green fitting with a hose on it (going to the fan) was used instead. What do I do when I want to empty the waste? Normally you hold down a yellow button and pour but what happens if the hose is letting air in, or could some stuff pour out the hose?????

2) Wiring. The instructions for wiring were non existant. I have a red wire and a black wire coming from the fan. The switch has two black wires. And I have a spare red wire. Do I:

Hook the red/black from the fan to the blue/brown. A spare red continuing on to a black from the switch, and one more black from the switch back to the fan? Also... the blue/brown cable had a terminal with blue brown coming out the other side.. but they were swopped. Is this right?

The instructions said something about the swtich and reverse polarity.

Help!?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul,

1) You should have been supplied with a black 'bung' in the kit to put in the hole on the green elbow when you have removed the hose. I have tied mine to the carry handle so it doesn't get lost.

2) Sorry, can't help with the wiring bit.

pete.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

ah yes I do have a black bung left over thanks.
so you remove the hose from the green elbow and leave it attached to the fan?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Paul

Haven't got a SOG but it will be quite simple to wire ..

Red from fan is positive + , wire it to either side of the switch
Black from fan is neg. wire it direct to neg -
Connect a positive + supply to the other side of the switch 

If you get the polarity wrong it will only reverse the fan and it will blow in rather than suck out.. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul,
As Jim says, take the red wire from the brown live feed at the flush connector to one side of the switch, the other wire from the switch to the red on the fan, and the black on the fan to the blue on the flush connector.
Make sure the fan is sucking from the cassette, not blowing into it. If it is, then swop the wires round that you connected to the flush block.

When emptying the cassette, carefully remove the pipe from the green adaptor and firmly push on the black cap supplied. Then empty the cassette as normal. It is best not to let it get too full as the contents could get into the pipe as contaminate the fan!!
Certainly works well for me, no smells, no chemicals and can empty into normal toilets if no proper disposal point.
Good luck,
Colin


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

DubPaul said:


> ah yes I do have a black bung left over thanks.
> so you remove the hose from the green elbow and leave it attached to the fan?


Hi Paul,

yes, that's exactly how to do it. Disconnect the hose from the green elbow, put on the bung (learned a new word, thanks PeeJay :wink: ), and go for emptying.

Regarding the wiring: There is not much you can do wrong. It does not really matter if the microswitch is in the positive or negative wire. Only thing you could really mix up is the polarity. But even then no damage will occur, only the fan will run in the wrong direction. You will definitely notice that when using the loo and all the pong is blown inside. 8O

You should also test the blowing direction before first use by blowing some smoke or something like that into the toilet bowl while SOG is running. If it is sucked into the cassette it's OK.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

thanks for the info guys. I'll have another go in the next few days.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dub Paul and all

I am happy to see you have got the answers you needed ...now I have a question while we have the attention of the "Soggers" ...I am a non soggist but may yet have the operation and become one :lol: 

I usually empty out the cassette before moving off but sometimes it is not possible or I do not want to because I have just added Bio Chemical and do not want to waste it, also the contents always seem to be well broken down and empty easier after a bit of driving  

So, If you are using SOG can you drive around with a cassette in use or do you have to empty it, make sure it is not too full or put the "bung" in place, to stop the "stuff" getting up the vent pipe?


Mike


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I dont fancy wiring it up wrong - and having the pong blown in rather than sucked out!!


----------



## 99419 (May 26, 2006)

Does the fan run all the time ? 

Normally we switch all ancillary electrics off when travelling, so would the smell accumulate when on the move. ?

Or does the casette seal stop the smell, but make sure you switch on the electrics before you go and do the business ?

BTW, my navigator ( Bless her !) got very strange sensations (something to do with the draft I was told) when using the waterless loos at one of the CC sites.

I assume the effect may be the same ?

Rgds


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi tonyishuk,
The fan only runs when the flap is opened, operated by a microswitch on the lever mechanism. The cassette seal keeps the smells at bay when it is closed. You would need to remember to turn the electrics on before using.

You certainly don't feel any effects from the fan, apart from the whine you can hear when it is running. No fear of the missus getting dragged into the cassette!!
Check the SOG filter will fit the Rapido, the cassette door was too small for the filter to fit on ours, but I managed to get it to fit beside the door OK.

Hi spykal,
I have run with the cassette half full with no problems, but if it was full and I couldn't empty before moving off, I don't think I would put the bung on as it would seal the cassette. The vehicle motion could create a bit of a pressure build up and blow the bung off. I think that would be more of a mess than a bit of overflow into the hose. The art is to try to empty as often as possible, whenever possible, as there is no cost involved to do so.

converted SOG person, (Sad Old Git)
Colin


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

If the fan is wired wrong...
Perhaps thats where the saying comes from ..When the sh1t hits the fan.
..aido  .


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Ok another question for the soggers.......I am beginning to think that since the fan only works when the flap is open that the amount of "extra" oxygen introduced into the cassette is minimal and the only thing the fan does is to stop the smell of the degrading contents from coming into the loo. All the smells are transferred to the outside. Most of you do seem to empty your cassettes more often than us "chemical brothers"...I have tried this with an ordinary cassette and it works...there is absolutely no need for any chemicals if you empty the cassette every day...other than a smelly loo  

So the question: what is the longest time any of you have left a cassette before emptying it...with chemicals I have on the odd occasion been 5-6 days before emptying...would that be a possibility with a SOG or would the cassette be like something out of a horror movie by then?

Mike

P.S. apologies for hijacking your thread Dub Paul


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

For those sad among us who ponder the intricacies of the operation of the SOG, the mystery to me is why I have NEVER seen any liquid in the hose with the fan. The fan is carefully selected to cope with it, but I have been mobile for hours with an at least 3/4 full cassette and have yet to have any liquid in the hose when I come to empty, despite there being a "loop" of slack to allow the door to open.

In my experience the cassette has always required emptying before any smell has been noticed, so beyond ~3-4 days I don't know if there is a problem.

You are right that the SOG only feeds oxygen when it is in use.

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi DAB

Thanks for those answers.... to my questions; in just one post. I do realise that it can be seen as sad to "ponder the intracacies" or pursue a better system, but it has been a tradition amongst Brits to do this since John Harrington started it all off way back....so I feel proud :roll: to be working on a better solution...if I ever crack it I promise to share it with you all.........for a price :wink: 

Mike


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Mike and others,

I have had SOGs in 2 'vans now and would certainly recommend them.

As I wild/free camp for long periods we go varying times between emptying, including occasionally getting to the 'don't make waves!' stage. We have never experienced any problems of IT getting into the pipe or fan. In any case the fan is waterproof.

In my current B694 the casette door is alongside the main door and I admit to being a little concerned that the smell might blow in, so I fitted an extra switch (in the loo) so that I could if necessary switch it off. The only time I used it was when 3 or 4 people were sitting outside by the outlet.

To my taste the smell on emptying is no worse than with chemicals and most times far preferable.

Mike - I love your Avatars.

Good luck.


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

It appears to me that none soggers seem to be very apprehensive about the move to the dark side. On the other hand those that have made the leap into Sog hyperspace are in full praise of the unit. So much so that when I've used my 2 full bottles of Elsan, I will be fitting a Sog and joining them in Sog hyperspace.
Pete and Jackie


----------

